# [No title]



## sprocketman (Jan 14, 2014)

reposted in motors i hope


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

*Re: Renault Zoe motor synchronous motor*

The _EV Information_ section is supposed to be for reference information, like Wikipedia. A discussion of a technical question belongs in the _Electric Motors_ section.


----------

